# How to rewind arms ?



## iRace (Nov 5, 2008)

Im interestes in learning how to rewind the arms, any basic suggestions for someone who's never done it before ? Also "balance" an arm ???


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

go on the slotmonsters site and talk to the guys there.not saying there isn't a wealth of info here,but jet over at slotmonsters really knows his stuff,and they have alot of drag racers there aswell.there are a number of threads on balancing arms and guides for rewinding them too!


----------

